

My Bug, My Bad: Accidentally Attacking WarCraft 3 - Strilanc
http://twistedoakstudios.com/blog/Post4281_my-bug-my-bad-3-accidentally-attacking-warcraft-3

======
tantalor
The author uses "packet" a few times to my surprise. Was the server-client
protocol packet based? UDP?

~~~
Strilanc
It was actually TCP, which made delivering player actions reliably and in
order trivial to do.

The data in the TCP stream was divided into messages prefixed by a type and a
size, which is what I meant when I said "packet".

